# Mahindra 8000 slow hydraulics



## Rob Mac (Apr 8, 2018)

i am experiencing very slow hydraulics, both with bucket and remotes. this is the case even when tractor has been running for over an hour. oil level is correct.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure of the hydraulic configuration on the 8000, but a number of their larger models sold in the states have a spin on hydraulic filter that works loose if not installed tight enough, or gets bumped, then cavitates the oil resulting in diminished hydraulic performance. A properly installed new filter usually solves the problem.


----------

